# Looking for Expat Home Buyers/Owners for TV Show



## internationalhunt

Hello, 

I'm a casting assistant on an American TV show called "House Hunters International." We are currently casting episodes of our program in countries around the world and want to tell your story on TV.

Our show follows house hunters through their search for a home in countries around the world. Participating in our show is a lot of fun and a great way to document your exciting search for a home and new life abroad. In addition, you will receive compensation for your time and efforts.

If you might be interested in participating with our show, please contact househunterscasting [at] leopardfilms [dot] com for more information.

Have a wonderful day.


----------

